# First time ever.



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

As some of you know I am taking the NRA Basic Pistol class. Last nights class we got to get out on the range.

I guess I did ok my first time out. I think this was 25 yards out.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

wow if that was 25 yards out that is pretty good imo! nice shooting!


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree. First time, standing at 25 yards. Very good. You should impress yourself with up close handgun shooting at the 7 yard line.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice work!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, at 25 yards, not bad


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Next week I will see if I do better with the semi-autos. I wasn't a big fan of the revolver. Maybe it was just the one I was using, but it felt uncomfortable.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

sje you are a shooter if that is 25yds. That wouldn't be bad for 25'. Keep it up your doing great. Good Luck.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

this may sound odd but, don't be surprised if you shoot worse the second time.
First time you don't really know what to expect and you just shoot. The second time you're anticipating recoil, you're flinching. You're pushing.
all those really bad things.
Third time you begin to really shoot and then you just keep getting better.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

25 yards is too far out for a beginner to start at - what are they thinking...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 with Air Force Shooter. Just don't get in the habit of getting down on yourself. Remember your there to learn, and have fun too. Everything will start to jell with enought practice.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

not to bad for 25 yds.


----------

